# Deputies Fatally Shoot Man After He Threw a Wrench at Them



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

It looks like a good shoot to me. 
Body cam video




"News" article. 





Buckeye, AZ - A man is dead and a Maricopa County Sheriff's Office deputy has minor injuries following a shooting late Friday night.

MCSO said they were responding to a domestic disturbance in the Rainbow Valley area.

When they arrived, two deputies contacted the suspect, later identified as 39-year-old Juan Torres, in the backyard of the residence.

MCSO said that Torres then threw a large wrench and struck one of the deputies.

The suspect then approached the deputies with a hammer and both deputies then discharged their service weapons, striking Torres.

Torres was transported to a hospital, where he was pronounced dead.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

My god that girl’s voice 

Seriously tho, no reason to keep her around to antagonize the situation.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Think the public has inadvertently made these situations worse.

They put LE in the spotlight and now officers have to go above and beyond trying to diffuse these situations. Instead of rolling in on bad guy and taking care of business now it's turned into theater.

Girlfriend screaming, repeated commands to get on the ground, neighbors watching only puts more pressure on bad guy to come off as bad ass.

That being said , good shoot all day ! Whether it's a rock , large wrench, etc. The potential for injury up to and including death warrants deadly force.


----------

